# Grooming mistake: should I be mad?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

We took Smokey and Zeeva to the groomer a week ago. This morning I found a cotton ball on the floor and thought it odd. 

Then I was teaching Smokey eyes (so I can take the gunk out of them), nose (just for fun) and ears (so I can check them; he's got a lot of ear floofies and doesn't require much cleaning there). I found a cotton ball inside it! &#55357;&#56865;

Was this to prevent him from hearing other dogs?

I'm furious. Should I not be? I mean couldn't he have gotten sick? Isn't this somewhat equivalent to leaving something inside someone after surgery?

I'm going to yelp, Google review and call them tomorrow and yell at them. Is this acceptable? Can I ask for a discount or money back? 

I'm not going back there. They will know this as well...


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would probably be a bit ticked. I know the salon in my store makes a big deal about check out detailing for exactly this reason - making sure no mistakes like that walk out the door. 

I don't think it's something that is necessarily dangerous per say, but does show a lack of vigilance on the groomer's part.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't think it was a Holiday Ornament..
Yelp them back to reality.
Next ! Move on it's not a pair of forceps left inside after a spay..

SGCSG


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I would definitely call and enquire. Also, besides noise, maybe it was to keep the water out of his ears.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's cotton in his ears. Not a huge laceration or instrument in his abdomen. He was in no danger. 

I would call and let them know and move on with life. Seriously. It was cotton in his ears. It keeps water out if them when getting bathed. 

I don't think this deserves a horrid yelp, google review or manic tongue lashing. It deserves a phone call, and you deserve a minor apology.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My old dog (shih tzu) swept his tail into the way while my groomer was using the dremel on his nails. It immediately twirled it up and took out the end hairs on his nail (looked similar to a rat tail for about two inches). She felt horrible and apologized to me, I took it and his hair is growing back (albeit slowly .. hey he's 15!). 

Forgot to take cotton out of ears? Eh ... not earth shattering. Notify them and take their apology.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been a groomer for 37 years. Yes, the cotton balls were to keep water out of his ears. Instead of blasting the grooming shop on Yelp, just tell the shop that they forgot to take the cotton balls out. They'll tell their groomers to be more careful. It's an honest mistake, especially if they are as busy as every other groomer during the Christmas season.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I called them this morning. I was nice...I just told the GM what happend and told him to relay it on to the stylist. Also suggested vigilance and some kind of checkout routine. 

He apologized. Stood up for the stylist saying she was qualified (4 years) but a recent hire apprentice at the store...

I won't review them...but I also won't go back.

I still am angry (I guess I don't go or know enough to understand what is considered a big deal mistake in grooming). I wanted a discount. But I didn't push it as per what these responses suggested...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gsdsar said:


> It's cotton in his ears. Not a huge laceration or instrument in his abdomen. He was in no danger.
> 
> I would call and let them know and move on with life. Seriously. *It was cotton in his ears. It keeps water out if them when getting bathed.*


This. I think it's actually nice that they put cotton in the ears when they bathe. Not sure if most groomers do, I've never used one. But when I bathe my own dogs, I don't do it.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

In my humble opinion, your heightened anger at a relatively minor mistake is an overflow from other things you're angry at (which are legitimate issues that you should rightfully be angry at), that you are unable or unwilling to acknowledge. Happens to me a lot, but I've learned to recognize it. Read my post on your other thread again. The purpose of the emotions of anger and frustration are to let us know something, they are not right or wrong but simply a SIGN that something has pushed us over our internal limits. If the issue that is the cause of these emotions is not identified and corrected, the anger and frustration will grow and come up at inappropriate (to the situation), times. Seems to me this might be one of those times. Wishing you good luck in working these issues out, take care.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> This. I think it's actually nice that they put cotton in the ears when they bathe. Not sure if most groomers do, I've never used one. But when I bathe my own dogs, I don't do it.


I do use cotton in ears when I bath my dogs. You getting mad at this, don't try shopping today!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think that is a over reation, They put cotton in their ears to stop water from getting in and damaging them it lessens the risk of their shop being at fault for a nasty ear infection.It is a simple oversight on their part, you can bring it to attention but its not worth getting your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

I think people make mistakes... 

However it is a big deal for a professional groomer... 
Its not like they have to perform surgery. Their job is fairly simple.

Why should we expect a surgeon to remove every single one of 20 bandages draped in blood to control the operated site... that are almost impossible to see? 

And 

Be okay with the grooming lady forgetting to remove two perfectly visible cottonwool pieces from the ears?

The first problem can cause major infection and even death...
The second problem can in actual fact cause Deafness...

You put in two ear plugs.... You **** well make sure you take them out! 
If they accidentally go inside the dogs ear you tell the owner....

Again mistakes happen to everyone...
But that does not mean its 'OKAY'...

Just be professional... 

At the end of the day I used to have a commercial groomer park in my house with a van and clean the dogs... Sometimes I was happy, sometimes not so much... Some of the ladies says my dogs were so easy to manage... Other's couldnt handle them at all... They were too big for them and would ask me to come help them... I could get my dogs to sit still pretty easily with a few treats and some commands...

I was extremely unhappy with this inconsistency.

So I went to another groomer ( I had to drive my dogs and then pick them up) BUT I had the SAME GROOMER every time. She Runs a little bussiness. And is very good at what she does. I trust her. We have open lines of communication.
If she had made such a mistake I could tell her and we would have an understanding not to happen again...

The point is try find a consistent groomer.. you trust. Not a company (If it is a company always try book with the same person every time). Find someone you trust and can communicate with. Someone the dogs can get used to and feel comfortable with.

Its like hairstylists... Most people always go and book an appointment with the same person... Personally I just go to anyone and get the first booking I can find that suits me... I dont book in advance...
However I feel its a bigger responsibility on the groomer to leave them alone with my dog than some random person cutting my hair under my supervision. (Females may feel otherwise on my last point, their hair is Very Important)


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The cotton ball is to keep water put of the ears. I would not be upset. I would just remind them next time to remove the cotton balls.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

Good groomers use cotton balls to stop water going into ears, many others won't and risk the chance of infection. 
No big deal, mistakes happen, give them a call, they will appreciate the feedback


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

katieliz said:


> In my humble opinion, your heightened anger at a relatively minor mistake is an overflow from other things you're angry at (which are legitimate issues that you should rightfully be angry at), that you are unable or unwilling to acknowledge. Happens to me a lot, but I've learned to recognize it. Read my post on your other thread again. The purpose of the emotions of anger and frustration are to let us know something, they are not right or wrong but simply a SIGN that something has pushed us over our internal limits. If the issue that is the cause of these emotions is not identified and corrected, the anger and frustration will grow and come up at inappropriate (to the situation), times. Seems to me this might be one of those times. Wishing you good luck in working these issues out, take care.


I think this is spot on. 

It happens to me too. I take it out on some small rather insignificant thing when what is really deep-down bothering me is too hard to make a difference with right now. 

It's a mistake. Mistakes happen all the time in every walk of life. It is not a serious mistake. Might it cause irritation in the ear? Yes, maybe. But so would water in the ear canal. If the dog isn't having a problem, then it hasn't. Shake it off, and keep on trucking.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

A groomer is under high stress this time of year, lots of dogs who haven't see a brush for months. Most groomers are over booked and doing the best they can to deal with those xtra dogs added to an already full work load.
It's just a ball of cotton, my advice is there are more important things in life to worry about. move on.


----------

